# What color stays clean looking longest?



## suzer (Jan 4, 2002)

Narrowing down color options for a new 330i with ZHP. Current 330i (with sport) is black. Beautiful, but too hard to keep clean.


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

I think Silver stays clean for a very long time. That or white.


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

*NOT* mystic blue. 

I'd bet silver


----------



## man02195 (Dec 1, 2003)

StahlGrau or Steel Gray or Silver Gray


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

steel blue


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Of your choices, dark grey.

White actually works well to conceal dirt - as long as the dirt is fairly uniform, it doesn't look dirty. Once you touch it, it's all gone.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

all colors attract the same amount of dirt onto them--no color repels dirt better than any other, AFAIK.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2004)

As a broad rule, the colors that don't show dirt as much also don't look nearly as good when clean. Blah colors like white and silver hide dirt. Sharp darker blues and greys (and, of course, black) show dirty readily but look great clean.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

atyclb said:


> all colors attract the same amount of dirt onto them--no color repels dirt better than any other, AFAIK.





suzer said:


> What color stays clean *looking* longest?


The same amount of dirt looks cleaner or dirtier on differently colored cars.


----------



## jeff330i (Feb 2, 2002)

i have titanium metallic and i've washed it once in the past 9 months. Looks pretty clean to me still, but i'm not obsessive about having a shiny car.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

My car is steel gray and my wife's Passat is silver. I can tell you that although both are great at hiding dirt, the silver is better. If it doesn't rain much, her car can go a month and look virtually unchanged.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

atyclb said:


> all colors attract the same amount of dirt onto them--no color repels dirt better than any other, AFAIK.


Yeah, but this one goes to eleven!


----------



## detour54 (Dec 1, 2003)

A lot of people have said it already...Metallic Silver hands down. IMO, it hides dirt the longest. Not to mention, it's the safest color on the road:

http://www.newscientist.com/news/news.jsp?id=ns99994504


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Alpine white


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

rumratt said:


> Is that really true? I would think something with a little bit of texture and color would hellp. TiSilver, or even steel blue.


I think it's true. My 330i is Alpine White, and it takes A LOT to make it look dirty.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Ryan330i said:


> I think it's true. My 330i is Alpine White, and it takes A LOT to make it look dirty.


I've owned one white car in the past and swore it off. It's show dirt much too easily imo.


----------



## HFPST5 (Dec 24, 2003)

Get a black car.


----------



## rickhuizinga (Aug 5, 2003)

Silver Grey lasts a long time before a wash is needed


----------



## Adam12Hicks (Oct 19, 2002)

*Another vote for Alpine White.*

My M Coupe in Alpine White was always clean (of course it was also too small to gather any dirt!) But it was so easy to spot clean with Quick Detailer, etc that I pretty much ALWAYS kept it spotless.

Now I have Sapphire Black AND Jet Black 3's and they are pains in the royal A$$.

Adam

:bigpimp:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

white or silver


----------

